# Manabush (UK) - Juice Reviews



## Tom (15/7/14)

Company: *Manabush*

Product Name: *IxCacao 
* 
Mod: *Hana 20W*

Watts/Volts: *15W*

Atomiser: *Kayfun*

Coil Resistance: *1.4 ohm*

Wicking Material: *Cotton*

Strength: *12mg*

Blend: *Tobacco/Chocolate*

Price: *£4.99 / 10ml*

Website: *http://www.manabush.com/store/ixcacao-premium-eliquid/ixcacao-premium-eliquid-10ml*

Website blurb: *IxCaCao by Manabush is a richly sweet deep satisfying tobacco blend of E-liquid with a Dark/Plain Chocolate overtone.*


Reviewer Notes:

WOW. This is chocolate....real dark chocolate, mixed with tobacco. I had one tank of it already (3-4ml), could not leave it alone , and although it might be too soon to give a final verdict I had to write something, now!

This is a 50/50 VG/PG juice, good vapour production, medium TH (as I like it). Its dark cacao, not just milk choc. Therefore its not overpowering sweet. To me just right. The chocolate is most prominent on the exhale.

The smell in the room is very pleasant, it is more of a tobacco smell then cacao. On the other hand there is more chocolate flavour whilst vaping.

I found out about this juice on the POTV forum, there is quite a lot of talk about Manabush there. The creator of this juice is an active member there, has something like 14k postings.

If it stays like that....good chance of re-ordering it and finding a place in my rotation. Will post a rating (*/10) in a couple of days.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

Thanks Tom, sounds promising. Shall wait for your follow up.


----------



## Tom (18/7/14)

alright...here we go:

Ixcacao is very nice, and will be included in my rotation, but its only coming in second best after another juice from Manabush, the Powwow Sauce.

Powwow Sauce is really yum for everyone liking a vanilla custard vape....combined with tobacco. Tobacco lovers should expect a sweetish vape. It has the same vaping qualities as Ixcacao. Awesome flavour, great plumes. Because of the added tobacco I prefer it over Custards Last Stand.

Ixacacao: 9/10
Powwow: 10/10

thats my verdict, as I prefer custard over chocolate. Nonetheless, both will be in my premium vape selection. None is beating H1N1 yet. But close enough 

going now to Coyote. Tobacco with Coconut. Btw, the tobacco tones are of the same base, flavourwise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

